# driver needed



## justinups

when i use driver scan by driverguide.com i get this.

UNKNOWN DEVICE

Windows has identified this device as an unknown device.
---------------------------------------------
The drivers for this device are not installed.
---------------------------------------------
DriverGuide Toolkit has detected the following information about this device:

Device: Flexcam 100
Vendor: SUNPLUS TECHNOLOGY
OEM: 
Manufacturer: UNKNOWN
---------------------------------------------
Class: UNKNOWN
Version: 
Date: 
Manufacturer: UNKNOWN
---------------------------------------------
Capabilities: 4
CompatibleIDs: USB\Class_ff&SubClass_00&Prot_00
DeviceDesc: Generic Digital camera
HardwareID: USB\Vid_04fc&Pid_0561&Rev_0000
LocationInformation: Generic Digital camera
UINumber: 0
---------------------------------------------
This device is not functioning.

it is a web cam can someone help me find the driver for this.
there is no info in the cam about it ad i have had it r un befor on win xp pro befor rso i know it runs.


----------



## DCIScouts

The only information I can find related to this item is Linux OS information.  Did you do any Windows updates recently?


----------

